# Some new products to the store



## DetailedClean

Poorboys World recently released a few new prodycts these include the Nattys black wax and Natts Liquid Red wax.

Poorboys Natty's Black Paste Wax


Poorboys Liquid Natty's Red Wax


We've also been expanding our Valet Pro offerings which means we are now stocking the below.

Valet Pro Concentrated Car Wash 500ml


Valet Pro Concentrated Car Wash 1 Litre


Valet Pro Classic Protectant


Valet Pro Classic Tyre Dressing


Valet Pro Leather Soap 500ml


Valet Pro Leather Protector 500ml


Valet Pro Glass Cleaner 500ml


Valet Pro Classic All Purpose 500ml


Valet Pro Classic All Purpose 1L


Valet Pro Bug Remover 500ml


Detailed Clean for all your car care products needs


----------



## chongo

I seen the black wax on Detail image in the USA, and all of the pro's say it is fantastic on dark paint,, making an order now.


----------



## Hufty

Oh s*** more stuff I need :wall: I need to convince al ADSCLIOCUP he needs it, he's my new dealer. Al you need some of this nattys black paste wax.


----------



## Hufty

Ordered, I'm so weak !


----------



## DetailedClean

Thank you


----------



## chongo

Your Order Reference is 201659-5523-40214-8728
Can't wait to use this on top of Blackhole .
I can see a lot of people busting this wax.


----------



## fozzy

Hufty said:


> Ordered, I'm so weak !


You had betta start saving for the extension your going to be needing to house everything buddy :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Hufty said:


> Oh s*** more stuff I need :wall: I need to convince al ADSCLIOCUP he needs it, he's my new dealer. Al you need some of this nattys black paste wax.


 Ha ha ha,fair play ordered quite a bit from Andrew eg Blackfire,pinnacle chemical guys always top service.And yes Hufty your getting detailingitus better see the doctor :wave:


----------



## Hufty

fozzy said:


> You had betta start saving for the extension your going to be needing to house everything buddy :thumb:


Your right Fozzy, recently had to put new shelves in shed no2 just for the 5l containers, garage shelving is full and shed 1 is full. Each brand has its own coloured crate as was getting to point I knew had something but couldn't it :doublesho


----------



## chewy_

chongo said:


> Your Order Reference is 201659-5523-40214-8728
> Can't wait to use this on top of Blackhole .
> I can see a lot of people busting this wax.


I am also keen to try this:thumb:


----------



## chongo

Has anybody got there's yet? Ordered on Monday still not her.


----------



## Hufty

Yes mine arrived Friday, they must have heard you've ordered a white car


----------



## DetailedClean

Just to update, we were inundated with orders after posting this so had a bit of a run.

All of them have now gone out with more on order from Poorboys for any new orders that follow.


----------



## chongo

Hufty said:


> Yes mine arrived Friday, they must have heard you've ordered a white car


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: if you get stuck on how to apply the wax:newbie:
Am sure another :newbie: could help you:lol:
Your president chongo


----------



## chongo

Just arrived guys, cheers hope to use it on Wednesday.


----------



## Hufty

chongo said:


> Just arrived guys, cheers hope to use it on Wednesday.


The gods have been kind to you oh great one :spam:


----------



## chongo

Hufty said:


> The gods have been kind to you oh great one :spam:


Thank you my child.


----------

